# Yamaha rx-v667 subwoofer help



## batman (Nov 4, 2008)

Awesome avr buy I can't get my sub to work with it I set all my speakers to small thinking that would do the trick but nothing? Anybody know about the 667? Also opinions on it.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

What make and model of sub do you have?


----------



## batman (Nov 4, 2008)

Svs pc12


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Provided that Subwoofer is selected on the Setup Menu, it should be working. I would double check that you have the Subwoofer Cable connected to the LFE Input or other Input and not an output as well.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

If the receiver is properly setup and properly connected to the sub there are 3 possibilities. Faulty cable, sub amp, or receiver. Try a different cable first. If that's not the issue verify the sub works with another receiver, if possible.


----------



## batman (Nov 4, 2008)

Dnt know what I did but it started working great avr I very happy with my choice and new STS towers and SSS surrounds.


----------



## HelpMeNJ (Jan 18, 2011)

Was nto sure how to post my need for help, so I apologize for "jumping"on this one.

I have an older Bose Cinemate GS Series II speaker system and just recently purchased the RX-V667 receiver. I also have a Phillips Flat Screen TV, Sony Blue ray player and Scientific America cable Box. I hooked up receiver as best I can in accordance with instructions (no instructions for my Bose system with only two (2) speakers). I hooked everything up HDMI (reason for my purchase), yet can only get sound from my Blue ray player. 

When I choose TV, I only get video with no sound. Not even my Apple TV gets sound, only video. Again, hooked up with HDMI (Blue Ray also has the three cable plug in of blue, green and red) -- cable box is hooked up via HDMI and even the B,G, R cable -- not sure if plugged into the correct inputs -- not sure if output for speakers is plugged in correctly, but I do get sound from DVD -- Help please if you know. I think this receiver is waaayy too advanced for me, but do not want to give up. I was sold on it because of the multiple HDMI, Sirius hook up and Ipod!!


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

For starters, pull the composite cables, the Red Blue and Green cables. They only carry video, no audio. Use only the HDMI cables.

Now, for source equipment you have:
Cable Box
Apple TV
Blu-ray

Which of those three do you get sound from, and which don't you get sound, using the new setup with only HDMI?


----------

